# Bottom bracket size- 04 TCR Carbon?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

I am building up a medium 04 TCR Comp 0 carbon frame and don't know what size bottom bracket I need. I will be using an FSA compact Crankset. I just ordered the frame, so I don't have it yet and can't find the info anywhere. Does anyone know? I'd like to order the bb with the crankset.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sfrider said:


> I am building up a medium 04 TCR Comp 0 carbon frame and don't know what size bottom bracket I need. I will be using an FSA compact Crankset. I just ordered the frame, so I don't have it yet and can't find the info anywhere. Does anyone know? I'd like to order the bb with the crankset.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


It's english, 68 x 103 thread. I built up the same bike with the FSA Compact crank as well, see photo.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

wasfast said:


> It's english, 68 x 103 thread. I built up the same bike with the FSA Compact crank as well, see photo.


...typo there, it's 108, not 103...sorry.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*Thanks, nice bike*

What is your drivetrain set up and do you like it? Cassette range, bb, shifters, derailleurs? Any problems with not having big enough gears for big downhills or low enough gears for steep climbs? Do you ride a lot of big hills?


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*also, front derailleur size?*

Do you know what size front derailleur I need for this frame? braze, 28.6mm, 32mm, 35mm?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sfrider said:


> What is your drivetrain set up and do you like it? Cassette range, bb, shifters, derailleurs? Any problems with not having big enough gears for big downhills or low enough gears for steep climbs? Do you ride a lot of big hills?



The bike is all 04 Campy Record;-) The exception is the FSA Compact crank and FSA ti bottom bracket. The rear cassette is 12-25. I did use the 34-25 last weekend on a climb but really think I would have been better off staying with a regular 39/53 crank. The problem I run into is more related to regular riding. A comfortable gear for me on the flats is in the mid 70". This means either riding on the 34-13 or else switching to the 50-19. I find I'm double shifting more than I'd like to frankly. 

Downhills are fine with 50-12. I'm also a big tuck and coast person so I'm not trying to pedal alot on big downhills. YMMV.

How big a deal all this is to you depends on where you ride, your fitness level etc. If I did it again, I'd get a 39-53 FSA.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sfrider said:


> Do you know what size front derailleur I need for this frame? braze, 28.6mm, 32mm, 35mm?


braze on style.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*standard double crank w/ 13-29 cassette option*

Thanks for the info. I am considering going with a standard double crankset and a Campy 13-29 cassette but I'm not sure if that will give me low enough gears for climbing. Not sure about the shift quality either with that set-up


----------



## mika962 (May 26, 2004)

*same size for 03 TCR 1?*

Do you know if the BB size for the 04 is the same as for the 03? If it matters, I'm going swap over a set of mid-90s square taper Ultegra/600 cranks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*not sure..sorry nm*

.......


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm on an '03 and to the best of my knowlege it's the same as the '04


----------



## mika962 (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I thought that might be the case since the frames look similar overall and I can't imagine they would change their molds that much. So, I need a 68mm shell width, with English threads and then I guess I just have to measure my spindle to determine the length I need there to match (or closely approximate) my current setup. That's the 108 or 113 or whatever it happens to be - is that correct? Thx.


----------

